# Hygiene Issues



## Flutterby68 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have any trouble with washing and keeping clean, although some days are more troublesome due to back pain. I still manage okay. At 275 pounds, I figure that if I weighed much more than that, I may have difficulty. But since I haven't had a problem with it, I can't really relate very well.

I have a few friends that are quite large, and one in particular is having difficulties but is MUCH too embarrassed to discuss it with anyone. Her doctor's advice is "lose weight" - which doesn't do any good NOW.

Any advice?


----------



## Risible (Oct 29, 2009)

Flutterby, check out this thread for links to a couple of threads (Fat Tricks of the Comfort Trade and Bidet, Bidet) for some possible ideas.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great, thanks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.amplestuff.com


http://www.amplestuff.com/ample-sponges.aspx


----------

